
DirectX12 Release for Windows 7 by Microsoft - atesti
https://github.com/microsoft/DirectX-Graphics-Samples/tree/develop/Samples/Desktop/D3D12On7
======
atesti
More info here: [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/directx/porting-
directx-12-ga...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/directx/porting-
directx-12-games-to-windows-7/)

